
Gwern refuses to withdraw his claims that “Satoshi is probably Craig Wright” - nadaviv
https://www.reddit.com/r/SneerClub/comments/bdypn6/this_is_old_but_gold_gwern_branwen_coauthors_an/elj6xn9/
======
nadaviv
This is the article in question, co-authored by Gwern and published on Wired
in August 2015:

"Bitcoin's creator Satoshi Nakamoto is probably this unknown Australian
genius"

[https://www.wired.com/2015/12/bitcoins-creator-satoshi-
nakam...](https://www.wired.com/2015/12/bitcoins-creator-satoshi-nakamoto-is-
probably-this-unknown-australian-genius/)

This was one of the first and strongest "evidence" supporting Craig's claims,
published by a well-known magazine and a reputable researcher. I've personally
talked with several people who were convinced of the authenticity of Craig's
claims using this publication as one of their primary justifications.

The linked thread has a long discussion between Greg Maxwell (/u/nullc) and
Gwern (/u/gwern), where Greg calls him out and repeatedly asks him to retract
his previous claims; Gwern acknowledges that he was deceived, but refuses to
make an official retraction.

~~~
neilv
That Wired article currently has an "Update 12/14/2015" vague small note added
at the very end, suggesting some doubt. That note would be better at the
beginning of the article, than the end, IMHO.

If a real retraction is warranted (I don't know whether it is), then Wired
should do it, with or without the original writers.

